# Project 97 A8: Grape Ape



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, I picked up this 1997 A8 Quattro for a steal, and as a Corrado owner I am a Masochist already :laugh:. 160K On the clock, and it's a little rough. 

I manage Full Throttle of Orlando, luckily have a discount on parts through various suppliers including the dealerships, so I will make the best of it.

Here are a few pics:




















Parts stash and ready for when I can get it on the rack at work:
Timing Belt
Trans Pan Gasket, Filter, Fluid for a Trans Service
Water Pump
P/S Lines (Good god they were expensive)
Zimmerman Cross Drilled/Pagid Pads
Thermostat
DS Outer CV Boot
Passenger Axle
Valve Cover Gaskets
Timing Chains
And I still need to get more......(A8 is still not that bad, just needs love)










2nd Repair being done today. Previous Fuel Pump Replacement with a F***ed up Sending unit cap that looked plastic welded :what: :screwy: well it leaks and smells. 










Work so far.....MAF, Plugs, Air Filter, Oil Change w/ Amsoil 5W40 Synthetic, resetting the service interval light, I found a lot of the typical problems:
Leaky Oil Cooler
Brakes
Bushings
Missing stuff
Headliner Falling
DS Rear Seat Heater Not Working
Air Bag Sensor for Rear Seat
ABS Wheel Speed Sensor
Pulled CEL Bulb
Armrest missing (this one hurts, because even at cost it is over $1500....)


I recoded the transmission to 00012, and love the difference that made. I have my old 2000 A6 4.2 Key fob programmed and recut for a flip key. Car came with a Valet Key and a 97 Remote that does not work. 

This is going to be fun.......so pull up a chair, and even though this forum is slow, I would welcome any tips or tricks besides the ones I found on the internet.

Also, for anyone else working on one of these cars, I found Audi Pages to be the sickest resource for the common things. :thumbup:

More to come.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Well Fuel Sending Unit Cap was only the first of 2 repairs needed. Sending unit on passenger side was apparently pulled out by the dumb previous tech who worked on the Fuel pump for the P/O. Sending unit gasket will be here tomorrow. 

Note the awesomeness. 










Upgraded to some 8000k HID's.









Big Servicing coming up.


----------



## 911sareforever (Oct 3, 2011)

*nice i just picked up a 2001 with 90k for 4000 bucks*

your car looks great, so what mods are you planning to do to it? i already started looking at s8 brake conversions, h&r lowering kits and a 6 speed conversion.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you sir and congrats on your pick up, def a deal for these cars now. 90K is Timing Belt time, do it now, and a transmission service to prolong the trans. Your 01 model is a 40V, I am kinda digging the non chain tensioner set up of my 32V.

Once the maintenance is up to snuff, not really sure about how extreme I want to go with this thing. Sure a few mods are nice, but a Manual Swap in a 97 is not easy, nor a quick project so that is just a maybe, or rather when (not if) the Auto KERPLODES. I need to redo the headliner, as it is falling so my first focus is on clean up. 

Have some 19x9" BBR (not a mistake for BBS, totally different wheel) that I have held onto for the last 10 years. They were on my Previous A4, A6, and Test Fitted on my 89 200 (only the fronts cleared the fenders), so they will be at home on the A8! 

The wheels:










+ Lowering once the more important items are addressed.


----------



## icrashcars (Jan 24, 2005)

nicely done so far. im working on a 99 A8.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

icrashcars said:


> nicely done so far. im working on a 99 A8.


Good Luck to you. :thumbup:

More neglect uncovered. Really just a bad choice in letting the wrong person work on this car. 

D/S Sending unit was hand tightened with no seal (It was floating in the tank). Fixed that issue and now am fighting with the fuel pump. It works fine above 2/3 of a tank then makes a wonderful wine and conks out. Have technically ran out of gas with it. 

Luckily scored a sending unit and pump housing (sans pump) 2nd hand. (Pump retails for $950 ). I am looking to see if another pump fits in the housing (just in case). 
Next fuel fixing fun is pulling the other tank sending unit and pump combination out and seeing what is what. 

Did a transmission service today. Pan was rusted so it was ground down, and repainted before reinstall. Proper filter and ATF-1 Pentosin Trans Fluid also used. ONLY use proper part number Pentosin or OEM fluid for these transmissions. Verdict on the 160K mile transmission is still out, have only a few miles on it since. 

19" Wheels need more love according to the first refurbish estimate, they want to replace a lip and barrel and they are only slight bends. Looking at other options. 

Still more to come.


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

i picked up an a8 with a blown trans (clutch basket a), got it for a steal as well. I ended up using royal purple atf in my car. (the track reccord with the audi fluid isn't all that great) 4000 miles and not a single complaint.
Recoding definitely woke the car up!

looks good, glad to see the d2 forums getting used :beer:

not to be a buzzkill, but don't be suprised if that trans drops out sometime soon. Did you break the filter and see what came out?

the p/o of mine ran the trans out of fluid, luckily the repairs weren't too expensive. I think the new clutch basket in my trans is a revision part number (had an asterix next to it, there were 2 to choose from, so I picked that one) New TC, car shifts like butter, pulls like a champ.

i'm also having the same fuel pump problem as you minus the ****ed up cap. When i hit 120 miles left, the car seems to run out of fuel. When i get some time, i'm going to do some diagnosis on the transfer pump

:beer::beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

YUENGLINGMIKE! said:


> i picked up an a8 with a blown trans (clutch basket a), got it for a steal as well. I ended up using royal purple atf in my car. (the track reccord with the audi fluid isn't all that great) 4000 miles and not a single complaint.
> Recoding definitely woke the car up!


00011 Is indeed the Wake Up Call the car needed. Pulling out in traffic with standard coding was scary. I like the "Touring Car Feel" of holding the gear to get back on throttle. 



YUENGLINGMIKE! said:


> looks good, glad to see the d2 forums getting used :beer:
> 
> not to be a buzzkill, but don't be suprised if that trans drops out sometime soon. Did you break the filter and see what came out?


I am well aware after a $11,000.00 Audi Dealer Transmission Replacement Repair to my A6 4.2 back in 2003. :banghead: 

I did not break the filter but the trans had been serviced previously, and the magnets in the pan were not as fuzzy with shavings as I have seen previously. This one may go, bit it still has life left in it. Hopefully enough life for me to get my Corrado back on the road, and get a nice 6 Speed manual swap together for this monster. :laugh:



YUENGLINGMIKE! said:


> the p/o of mine ran the trans out of fluid, luckily the repairs weren't too expensive. I think the new clutch basket in my trans is a revision part number (had an asterix next to it, there were 2 to choose from, so I picked that one) New TC, car shifts like butter, pulls like a champ.


You really lucked out!!! 




YUENGLINGMIKE! said:


> i'm also having the same fuel pump problem as you minus the ****ed up cap. When i hit 120 miles left, the car seems to run out of fuel. When i get some time, i'm going to do some diagnosis on the transfer pump
> 
> :beer::beer:


I am about to pull the pump out and take a look, and will gladly share . AFAICR there is no transfer pump, or I cannot find it on my parts diagrams (waiting for my ETKA to work again). 

:thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

20"x9" and 20"x10" Lowenhart LDR 
255/35 Front and 295/30 Pirelli PZero Tires. Rolling diameter only differs by .06", well within rear diff tolerance specs. 











Maintenance first, then some coilovers. :beer:


I will say this to myself....


"L0W3R 1T"


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

I did all the labor on mine, bill ended up being $1800 for a rebuild, and new tc

I recoded mine after I put a few miles on it.

Also, theres a dude on the classifieds that has a set of H&R's for $500. 

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, but he wants stock suspension. I am not trading that stuff just in case.


----------



## brad131a4 (May 21, 2003)

Nice job. I picked up a 01 S8 with 147k. It needed a few mechanical parts replaced and a few more to come.
Not much in the way of choices for suspension. Coilovers or stock with the bilstiens hd about the only thing for struts.
Been looking at a 6 speed conversion when the tranny gives up the ghost. Have report from dealer P.O serviced it at that they felt it needed to be replaced. They did the service upgrade repair to it at that time.
It does clunk when going from reverse to drive once in a while but seems fine otherwise.
Do know from the little bit of research I've done that any pedal cluster from a s4 will bolt in. You need the rear carrier with the gearing that matches the tranny. Also something about my car being a s model makes it easier to do the swap as I don't have to do anything but disable a few points in my computer for everything to work.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I believe all face lift models have a little bit easier swap than pre face lift. Its whatever though...not going to deter me. 

Trans is running smoother and smoother every day, but I have to replace the pan anyway because the amount of rust I cleaned off it, was why it was sealed. :banghead: Drip still haunting it.


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

brad131a4 said:


> Nice job. I picked up a 01 S8 with 147k. It needed a few mechanical parts replaced and a few more to come.
> Not much in the way of choices for suspension. Coilovers or stock with the bilstiens hd about the only thing for struts.
> Been looking at a 6 speed conversion when the tranny gives up the ghost. Have report from dealer P.O serviced it at that they felt it needed to be replaced. They did the service upgrade repair to it at that time.
> It does clunk when going from reverse to drive once in a while but seems fine otherwise.
> Do know from the little bit of research I've done that any pedal cluster from a s4 will bolt in. You need the rear carrier with the gearing that matches the tranny. Also something about my car being a s model makes it easier to do the swap as I don't have to do anything but disable a few points in my computer for everything to work.


 the engine in your car has the same flywheel bolt pattern as an s4 flywheel


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

YUENGLINGMIKE! said:


> i'm also having the same fuel pump problem as you minus the ****ed up cap. When i hit 120 miles left, the car seems to run out of fuel. When i get some time, i'm going to do some diagnosis on the transfer pump
> 
> :beer::beer:


Yup, no transfer pump. 

I found the pump not in the housing correctly. It seems that the venturi effect is done through a one way valve and series of hoses inside the tank. This transfers the fuel from the one tank into the other until empty. 

I will let you know how it goes, but I am certain the pump not being in place is why the car "runs out of fuel" at 2/3's of a tank.


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

so, i should look at the drivers side pump?
or.. ps? :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

YUENGLINGMIKE! said:


> so, i should look at the drivers side pump?
> or.. ps? :beer:


There is only one pump, but 2 sending units. 

On the PS pump/sending unit combo, the pump may not be in the pump housing correctly. That's all that was wrong with mine. Pull it out and check. If you are low enough on fuel, examine the rest of the pump housing and the hoses connecting the 2 tanks and the one way valve. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Well not out of the wood yet on this Fueling issue. Now at about 1/4 tank, fuel pump is humming again. But at least I can pull the pump out without the tank being really full. 

Going to get a better look soon. 

Pics for Clicks.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

PS with some Rake and Lows.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Well D/S ABS Speed Sensor needs to be drilled out  So that Flashing Brake/ABS Light will finally go out.

Passenger Axle Replaced.  

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Finally removed the remaining guts of the Wheel Speed Sensor, new was installed today. ABS light is off. 

Drivers Side outer boot needed to be done anyway so that was handled as well. 

Front Rotors are now Zimmerman Cross drilled and Coated, and OEM Pagid Pads installed, pad wear sensor light is out now as well. 

More coming soon. 

opcorn:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Scottp_87 (Dec 31, 2011)

That photo shop pic is a money shot for sure :thumbup:


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

DUBZAK said:


>


I call PS! :laugh:


----------



## Nollywood (Feb 19, 2012)

The car looks great. The 8k HID's kill it though - why such a high temperature range? Looks way too purple to be useful on a pitch-black night, on a bad road.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Yugoslavia! said:


> I call PS! :laugh:


:laugh: Why, because all the pixels in the Red LED Display still work unlike most A4, A6 and TT's.  



Nollywood said:


> The car looks great. The 8k HID's kill it though - why such a high temperature range? Looks way too purple to be useful on a pitch-black night, on a bad road.


I thought the 8000K would be purple too, but it is really more Blue/White and has subsided to a more relaxed color the more they are used. I also switched to a digital ballast since that pic. 

Never need the high beams though. 



Devinadidas15 said:


> :thumbup:


:beer:


I am working on my Corrado more while I drive this thing daily. Serpentine tension system needs EVERYTHING replaced and it sounds like a diesel with the rattles.  :laugh: 

Love this car though...


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Pretty sure how you came up with that name :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

g60301 said:


> Pretty sure how you came up with that name :thumbup:


Oh yeah? Please elaborate......



Scored big. B5 S4 Six Speed. Need a European S8 flywheel.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, Torque Converter or Shift Drum for 1st gear let go last night in a parking lot at 5 MPH. I was rolling off throttle, then got back on and 1st gear hammered so fahkin hard.....Yup. Will not hold 1st over 1500 RPM. 

So, Looking to finish up this manual swap and get back to enjoying this as my Daily Driver. 

Trans from 01 S4 in my possession. Flywheel from European S8/S6+ On the way from UK: 









Need some B5 S4 Shift Linkage, Shifter assembly, and drive shaft. If you have any leads on these, let me know. 

Doin' W3rk


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

g60301 said:


> Pretty sure how you came up with that name :thumbup:


 racism is how...:sly:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

JamesS said:


> racism is how...:sly:


 No. Not here. Not Ever. Maybe because the car is the same color as the actual Cartoon Character. 









Anyway JamesS, you were wondering why I no work on Corrado? Because A8.


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

so is there updates?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

fvtec said:


> so is there updates?


I got the flywheel! :laugh:

Yeah, I drove this thing to SoWo with 1st not holding above 1500RPM. 

Ripped up the mountain in Helen because QUATTRO, and had a great trip there and back even with a broke transmission. 

Working on the Corrado to get on daily duties for a little while, then green light on this things manual swap. 
:beer:


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

if possible, could you document the entire 6 speed swap? 

dream of doing one to a s8


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

As my Corrado continues to drain the wallet, the remaining items needed for the manual are still on the back burner. Maybe by SoWo this year. Big Maybe. 

But, have her at work today, doing some thangs...... 










No heat except for heated seats right now. (Florida, I'll live) Have to replace a temp sensor and one of the positioning motors for the fresh air flap. 

Swapping out the Fuel Pump housing because the pump keeps backing out of it, and the car having the "Run out of fuel at a 1/2 tank syndrome" again is annoying. Especially at 23MPG. 



71DubBugBug said:


> if possible, could you document the entire 6 speed swap?
> 
> dream of doing one to a s8


 There are already countless write ups on people doing this, I am one of a few willing to do it, but it can most certainly get done.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Subscribed opcorn:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Update on this beotch. 

Water Pump Exploded on the way to work....So Timing Belt Service was up. 

The tear down started. 









And got to a few stubborn items. 

Heat Seized Water Pump Bolt.... resolved by drilling the head off, and then torching, and vice grips. Problem solved. 










Harmonic Balancer Bolt, Stripped. :banghead: 
Drilled out too....


















ABZ Camshaft Locking Tools. I cheated for the harmonic balance too, but needed these to lock the cams in, Finding TDC on the Crank is Easy. 



























^Parts stash.....Because with the bumper off, and the timing cover with the engine damper off, the oil cooler was coming out.

















These oil coolers have a water pipe from the block, similar to VR6's, should be called a "crack pipe"









Took the opportunity to clean this beast, and rebuilt the oil cooler. Reassembled everything with a new Conti Tech Timing Belt Kit, New Tenstioner Damper and Rollers. New Harmonic Balancer Hardware and Crank Pulley Bolt. Replaced the Passenger side Timing Cover as well.... Boom. 


















































Also replaced the cam cover seals, crank seal, Small Cooling Fan, Upper Radiator hose. Even after all this love, #5 Injector went haywire. Lost the DS Turn Signal Lens (The corner lights were crumbling when I took them apart). 

So I had more to do still........


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Still Leaking Oil, I decided to do the valve covers, and well had an idea that the breathers were bad. 


















How bad were they? haha "JUST" bad. 


















Amazing Transformations. 









While apart, replaced the Injector, and buttoned it up. Runs smoother than it has in a while. 

More to come....

Lower Control Arms, Front Pads, and Rear Pads and Rotors.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, while waiting for some clear corner markers to come in, the starter decided 179K miles was all it was going to make.....died in a friends driveway. 

Luckily, I lived close, and he also being an automotive nut we had the tools.....

Grape Ape, The Story Continues. 

















Just a dirty pan, lol not just my coolant. 

So after removing the Timing Cover, the Alternator, the Oil Cooler again, the Motor mount bracket is the last thing holding the starter. 

































Replaced the mount with a NEW OEM. Starter with a Genuine Bosch remanufactured OEM Unit. $$$. 









Cannot skimp on this car....no alternative parts that cross over or are used on other models. :banghead::banghead:

Reassemble!!!!









And when I got home, the Clear little square blinkers are able to be picked up from the post office, and the clear corners arrived yesterday. 
Installed, and pimping again. 


















Needs a detail, but all is well. 
:wave::beer:


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> PS with some Rake and Lows.


 lovely!


----------

